# Burning paper effect without fire?



## HHSdramaqueen (Feb 2, 2011)

I am doing a production of Rough Magic and need to create an effect of a page of a book burning onstage without any kind of fire or flash paper. I am using a battery powered flame light for the fire (it's supposed to be a handheld flare) but need to figure out how to simulate or stage the paper burning. The stage directions say the character touches the paper to the flare and it burns up, there is also dialogue to this effect. Any ideas?


----------



## FatherMurphy (Feb 2, 2011)

Is the paper hand-held, being waved around, or is it in one stationary spot, like laying on a table?

If it's in one spot, then three or four pinspots with various orange/red/yellow gels could be focused on the table and chased.


----------



## HHSdramaqueen (Feb 2, 2011)

FatherMurphy said:


> Is the paper hand-held, being waved around, or is it in one stationary spot, like laying on a table?
> 
> If it's in one spot, then three or four pinspots with various orange/red/yellow gels could be focused on the table and chased.


 
It's hand-held, being waved around.


----------



## erosing (Feb 3, 2011)

Do you actually need the audience to see a licking flame, or will an illusion of smoke work?

If you can work with the light you have and some smoke, perhaps a cheap magicians trick would work. There is/was a magic supply that when activated by the heat of human flesh would smoke, no pyrotechnics involved. I don't have a link, but I would assume you could find it somewhere. Alternatively to provide smoke perhaps a look at some of the threads containing dry ice alternatives would be of use, such examples included the use of flour. If you were to hollow out a portion of the book and place in it say a mucus sucker (the bulb thingy with a thin nozzle, might not have the correct name), and fill it with a powder of sorts, that the actor could pump. Would that give you the desired effect?


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 3, 2011)

If you happen to have money to burn for an effect like this, you might look into buying or renting the Look Solutions Tiny F07 fogger. It is a little baby fogger with some pretty great output and it could be built into a prop like the book or into the actor's costume. I had one for a demo a few months ago and it was pretty darn cool, and very cute. We ended up using it's big(er) brother, but it was fun to see none the less. They aren't cheap, but they are pretty cool.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Feb 3, 2011)

You might be able to get away with a sleight-of-hand type magician's trick, swapping the white paper for some yellow/orange silk or crepe paper, or have the silk attached to the back of the paper, or even just white/orange two sided paper.

Unless you've got some money to throw at it, you're probably best off doing something very simple, and relying on the audience's imagination. If the book/paper was stationary, you'd have some options, but handheld and moving really complicates your chances of realism.


----------



## HHSdramaqueen (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and ideas. I think we're going to have to go low tech, flour in a nasal aspirator and/or sleight of hand, which should be interesting since the costume has no sleeves.


----------



## shiben (Feb 8, 2011)

HHSdramaqueen said:


> Thanks for the replies and ideas. I think we're going to have to go low tech, flour in a nasal aspirator and/or sleight of hand, which should be interesting since the costume has no sleeves.


 
Should be fine. As long as the actors are doing their job, the audience will fill in that the paper that seems to be smoking and is getting waved around like it is burning is indeed supposed to be burning. One thing that can fill in most gaps, acting.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 8, 2011)

By the way welcome to The Booth! Be sure to stop in the new members forum and introduce yourself. We are happy to help.


----------

